# Bagel and 2 cups of yogurt question



## In the Kitchen (Feb 9, 2006)

Could someone tell me why they would eat a bagel and 2 cups of yogurt everyday for lunch?  Is this alright for losing weight?  Are they getting proper nutrition with it?  I prefer salad and some slices of cheese w/cracker.  When reading a magazine in the doctor's office, one nurse stated that she had problem with weight and wanted to lose some.  She said instead of any diet she cut back her eating of special desserts and drank water.  She also exercised more consciously and this together helped her lose the weight.  Being too thin is not healthy either. People are pressed for time and want everything now.  The body doesn't gain weight fast and you cannot make itt go away fast.  Moderation is key in life with everything.  I have to reaffirm this all the time which takes time to think of it.  Moderation is key.  Appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## Caine (Feb 9, 2006)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> Could someone tell me why they would eat a bagel and 2 cups of yogurt everyday for lunch?


 
Because they like yogurt? I normally eat a cup every night before bedtime. It's very nutritious and it helps me sleep.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Feb 9, 2006)

*Lunch*

Do you believe that this should be regular lunch everyday?  I feel some kind of piece of fruit or vegetable should be included?  Maybe I feel having variety is important in how one lives.  Not something so consistent that you will not find out until later date.  Granted watching weight is good thing but the right food has to be considered.  Jus t curious what others thought about this kind of diet.  Thanks


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 9, 2006)

I am a creature of habit - in addition to eating too large of a lunch interfers with my dinner - usually monday through thursday i eat a bagel (if not fresh, toasted with real butter), a dannon fruit on the bottom yogurt, blueberry or cherry, and whatever fresh fruit i have - usually cantaloup, honeydew, pears, plums, nectarines, peaches  - our season has alot to do with it. Like I said, I try to eat a lighter lunch cuz I usually eat a bigger dinner - I know this isn't the healthiest thing.  Friday is market day, so I usually pick up some fresh bread with cheese and meat - a real treat! Weekends is anyone's guess. I agree that moderation is best, but I'm like a 2 year old = creature of habit, same thing every day!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Feb 9, 2006)

*MicheleMarie*

Well, then I stand corrected!  If you do the same thing must be okay.  YOu sound like you have never experienced any bad things if you do on regular basis.  About the only thing I do regularly is oatmeal.  Maybe someone will tell me t hat isn't good too often too.  I feel you have good routine going for you knowing th at  you should eat some veggie or fruit when you can.  This person I know goes to MacDonald's and other fast  places which make me wonder why do this only for lunch everyday?  It would drive me wild to look forward to bagel and yogurt.  As long as you find it satisfying why should I complain.  Thank you and I wish you cont inued discipline with your eating habits.  Not too mnay of us could stick to it.  Like I said I would really feel in someway cheated considering all the meals I prepare everyday for this crew.


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 9, 2006)

Believe me, no discipline - I am just a creature of habit.  I guess I should mention that I eat some type of candy every day, too!  I have a terrible sweet tooth.  Oatmeal is good - I think having it every day is a good thing, at least that is what I heard.  Enjoy eating - I think everything in moderation is the best rule to live by, except wine of course!


----------



## Caine (Feb 9, 2006)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> Do you believe that this should be regular lunch everyday? I feel some kind of piece of fruit or vegetable should be included?


You're asking the wrong person about variety in the lunch menu.  From 7th grade until I graduatd from high school 5 years later, I ate the exact same lunch Monday through Thursday, (2 chopped ham sandwiches on white bread with miracle whip, a Hostess snack cake, and a quart of milk), and the same lunch every Friday (two tuna salad sandwiches on white bread, a Hostess snack cake, and a quart of milk).  

My mother also cooked the exact same supper every Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, and Thursday for as long as I can remember. Friday had some change-ups, but only two or three. I haven't lived there in almost 25 years now, but when called my father last week, and he said they were about to sit down for supper, I asked "pork chops and beans, right? He responded "How did you know?" Hey, it was Monday!


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 10, 2006)

Michelemarie said:
			
		

> I am a creature of habit - in addition to eating too large of a lunch interfers with my dinner - usually monday through thursday i eat a bagel (if not fresh, toasted with real butter), a dannon fruit on the bottom yogurt, blueberry or cherry, and whatever fresh fruit i have - usually cantaloup, honeydew, pears, plums, nectarines, peaches - our season has alot to do with it. Like I said, I try to eat a lighter lunch...


 
I hate to burst your bubble, but that isn't really a "light lunch." An average bagel runs about 400 calories and is the equivelent of about 3-4 servings of grain/bread products. If you are eating it toasted w/ butter it will be roughly 500 calories. Add in your yogurt and piece of fruit and you've got a lunch of about 770-800 calories.  

If you truly want to have a healthy lunch you can keep having your yogurt and fruit, but instead of a whole bagel, try one of those mini bagels or only eat 1/2 of a whole bagel. 

Anyway, its up to you what you do, but i just wanted to make you aware that your "light lunch" isnt as light as you might think! (also you may want to try to get some protein w/ your lunch.. you get a little from the yogurt, but not much!)


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 10, 2006)

Thank you for the info Grumblebee - Unfortunately, I am aware of the calories in the bagel - but I am addicted to them! I have even made my own!  

I guess what I should have said was a "less filling" lunch rather than "light" lunch.  I tend to get too full when I eat soup, salad, or a sandwich.   I usually don't eat breakfast either, so this is sort of a brunch for me.

On a side note, I have heard that it takes roughly 7 glasses of water to digest a bagel - and I drink no where near that. I don't know if that is true or not, would be interesting to hear comments on that.

Grumbleblee, thanks for looking out for me - I appreciate your comments.  Maybe an english muffin would be better?


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 10, 2006)

Michelemarie said:
			
		

> Thank you for the info Grumblebee - Unfortunately, I am aware of the calories in the bagel - but I am addicted to them! I have even made my own!
> 
> I guess what I should have said was a "less filling" lunch rather than "light" lunch. I tend to get too full when I eat soup, salad, or a sandwich. I usually don't eat breakfast either, so this is sort of a brunch for me.
> 
> ...


 
Hehe.. it's the nutritionist/dietician in me that occasionally shows up in some of my posts! I hope I didnt sound too "know-it-all-ish."  (i have to bite my tongue sometimes in this forum as I always want to talk nutrition facts! hehe)

An english muffin would be a much better choice than a bagel. (in my opinion) Your average english muffin is roughly 160 calories... which is a lot better than 500! If you paired that with a protein source (maybe a smear of cheese spread or a bit of tuna and light mayo) you'd have a very well rounded lunch.


----------



## Piccolina (Feb 11, 2006)

While not per se for lunch I do try to have some live culture yogurt every day (I love yogurt!) It does a lot to help keep the natural, helpful bacteria (gut flora) in your digestive track healthy and provides calcium, something that is so important for women (I hear my mom's voice when I say that ).


----------



## Haggis (Feb 12, 2006)

Some recent research has shown that a diet high in calcium (which is just as important for men as well as women) can also help weight loss mainly by limiting fat absorption by the body (your eliminate more fat in faecal waste) as well as (it is thought) that calcium can have a positive affect on a person's metabolism.


----------



## Gretchen (Feb 12, 2006)

You have no idea what this person eats at any other time of day. Maybe this is a convenience. There is nothing inherently unhealthy about it--good source of calcium, complex carbs. Is this person a friend/family member? Why is it of concern to you specifically?


----------



## biev (Mar 5, 2006)

I need to eat a lot of yogurt to compensate for antibiotics that I have to take sometimes that kill a lot of natural bacteria, causing me a lot of problems! I'm pretty sure eating yogurt every day is good for most people, and at least you can vary the flavors.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Mar 6, 2006)

*grumblebee*

I do so appreciate your advice.  I made this post some time ago and often wondered if this was really good?  Now that you tell me english muffin better I will remember to tell this person.  I just hope they don't take it the wrong way when I try to change their habits.  My mother in law always served bagels with margerine.  I never ate them because of the margarine now I would tell her to eat english muffins.  Her own son would not say anything about margarine knowing that he felt the same way I did about margarine.  You think if it is your mother y ou would want the best for her too.  Thanks grumblebee for sharing.

Caine, it is sure strange how we get into habits from the way we are raised.  My family ate nothing but oatmeal for breakfast.  As time progressed, we knew that others ate bacon and eggs.  My mother didn't mind fixing something different for breakfast  if that was our wish.  Just interesting that your mom never tired of same meal every week.  Guess I am just  spoiled and she probably grateful to have something to eat.  I do like variety in everything.  Do you continue to do the same way your mom did or you t rying variet y?


----------



## In the Kitchen (Mar 6, 2006)

*Curious*



			
				Gretchen said:
			
		

> You have no idea what this person eats at any other time of day. Maybe this is a convenience. There is nothing inherently unhealthy about it--good source of calcium, complex carbs. Is this person a friend/family member? Why is it of concern to you specifically?



Happens to be very good friend and I asked them why they do this?  Want to lose weight and money issue.  I would rather have them eat something beneficial if I could.  guess you might say it is do unto others kind of thing.  If I do something that is not good for me, I would like someone to consider informing me.  I meant no harm in asking benefits.


----------



## Little Miss J (Mar 22, 2006)

It wasn't until I went away to uni and started cooking for myself that mum started cooking differently at home.  When I was back at home during my holidays we would all take in turns cooking dinner.  My dad now even eats fancy foreign food (ie pasta and rice!).
..I usually have a sandwhich with wholemeal wholegrain bread, cold meat and salad.....I don't know about the kj but it is tasty, filling and high in fibre....and that and a piece of fruit will get me through until i finish work!

I couldn't have a bagal if i wanted to...i don't know how to make them and I can't buy them where I live.......2 cups of yoghurt..isn't that a lot? for one meal?


----------



## licia (Mar 22, 2006)

My thinking is that many people eat worse lunches. What about the fast food stuff that surely isn't as healthy. I agree it seems boring and not a good choice for every day. Perhaps the person needs lots of calcium or has another problem that yogurt helps. It isn't reasonable calorie-wise either, but many people eat more calories than that.  If we all ate wisely all the time, none of us would be overweight from overeating.


----------



## Claire (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm always astonished by the number of people who are in such eating ruts (OK, habits) that they eat the same thing, day after day.  I would go crazy.  I usually look in the fridge and find what needs to be used up and eat it.  Lots of salads in the summer, lots of pasta whatever veggies need to go in the winter.  When I was gainfully employed, it was soups, salads, or stews ... either purchased or leftovers from the night before.  But then as now, rarely the same thing twice.  I really dislike cereal, and have a problem eating sandwiches (don't ask me why, but I always make a mess).  I also like to make healthy pizzas using a whole grain flat bread, slices of tomato, sprinkle of a good strong cheese, olives, etc.


----------

